# Ladies 32" Navy Hunt Coat



## lisa-tredellans (9 January 2015)

If it even exists?!
Looking for a ladies navy hunt coat in a 32", please message me if you know of anything or can suggest anything!
Thanks 
Lisa


----------



## LittleRooketRider (9 January 2015)

Get in line! 

 there are a fare few on ebay. I won a gorgous second hand foxley on theere supposed size 6-8, now I'm a size 6 and smaller but this is tiny, just make sure you ask for all the measurements.


----------



## lisa-tredellans (12 January 2015)

Haha I figured! I did find one online just before Christmas but it sold before I even had the chance to get my card out!!
Will just have to keep my eye out then I guess, fingers crossed... Getting real bored of not having a jacket to go out in! 

Thanks for the tip, I will do


----------



## LittleRooketRider (13 January 2015)

I can sympathise...I'm having to ride in my tweed still and as I'm riding a pony for somebody I am being treated like a 12 year old ...no port for me  

Now  it would seem all of the reasonably priced ones in my size are sold out. Grrr!


----------



## Poo Picker (13 January 2015)

PM me I may just have what you are looking for!


----------



## JDH01 (13 January 2015)

I have been really pleased with my Equitec navy hunt coat, modern features with traditional styling and reasonably priced.


----------



## GinaGeo (14 January 2015)

There aren't many about! Ended up buying a 32" Shires Marlborough, it's nice and warm and good quality for the price. Once I've got my waistcoat on and some thermals it fits well!


----------



## JenHunt (15 January 2015)

I'd second the shires hunt coats, excellent value, and toasty warm (i genuinely haven't worn thermals with mine in the last 4 years!).


----------



## alsxx (15 January 2015)

Do you want to send me the rough measurements you'd be looking for - I may sell mine (its a second hand harry hall ifirc) since horse is lame and I'll be unlikely to use it next year too...


----------



## lisa-tredellans (6 February 2015)

Hi alsxx, I'm not sure exactly what my measurements are and not at home at the mo, does yours have a size in it? Do you have pictures? X


----------

